# western plow mounts



## thunderwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

I just bought an older western plow with 88 blazer mounted to it, the blazer gave up rev, I also have a 1992 chev, I can buy a mount for 2004 chev, will it fit or can I make it fit my '92 chev?
Thanks, covered in snow with no working plow!!!!!


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Should bolt right up to the 92.


----------



## thunderwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks, crash, another question please, will the plow attach to the frame the same way (mine has pins I gotta get on my knees to put in) or if not, are there adapter kits?


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

is this a conventional mount?


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

thunderwolf;689425 said:


> Thanks, crash, another question please, will the plow attach to the frame the same way (mine has pins I gotta get on my knees to put in) or if not, are there adapter kits?


Confused as to why you think it would be different.

Im assuming that this is a conventional and that you want to take the plow and mount off the 88 and put it on the 92. This would be a straight swap. There is no conventional mount for the 04. You would have to buy a complete used uni-mount or new/used ultra to fit the 04.


----------



## thunderwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

The 88 is old body style (78-87) so frame is different from '92. I take it that conventional means pin type mounting? Sorry for dumb questions, I know nothing about plows, just trying to get one going to plow my very long driveway. What year did Western change from conv. mounting? Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Sml1063 (Jan 2, 2009)

*Transfering Mounting brackets*

Hello, I have a 91 bronco with a western conventional plow old style ( 2 pins mount) and I want to transfer to a 99 Ford 250 super duty. I'm no sure if I going to need new mounting brackets.
thanks.


----------



## mr.muddmotors (Jan 3, 2009)

sml1063, the frames are definitely different between the two trucks. consult with your western dealer to see what is required.


----------



## Sml1063 (Jan 2, 2009)

*Thanks*

Yes, I realize that. I can't fine anywhere does brackets the company (WESTERN) don't make then anymore.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

thunderwolf;689610 said:


> The 88 is old body style (78-87) so frame is different from '92. I take it that conventional means pin type mounting? Sorry for dumb questions, I know nothing about plows, just trying to get one going to plow my very long driveway. What year did Western change from conv. mounting? Thanks for all the info.


there is a differance in the mount between the really old classic and the old classic 
GMs. It is doable but will take some cutting and welding.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Sml1063;700461 said:


> Yes, I realize that. I can't fine anywhere does brackets the company (WESTERN) don't make then anymore.


You wont even find them used in a conventional for the 99 ford because they never made any. Better off looking for something in a newer style mount (uni or ultra in western).


----------

